# Why is every show a reality show nowdays?



## VeganMe (Jul 28, 2012)

Because that's what it seems like. Even History channel, Animal Planet, Discovery etc are no longer as educational as they used to be. I find reality shows silly and entertaining to pass the time, but lately it seems like that's ALL that's ever on TV anymore! Anyone else notice this?

*EDIT: Typo in the heading. Was supposed to say: "nowadays"*


----------



## Toro (Jul 28, 2012)

Reality TV sucks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> Because that's what it seems like. Even History channel, Animal Planet, Discovery etc are no longer as educational as they used to be. I find reality shows silly and entertaining to pass the time, but lately it seems like that's ALL that's ever on TV anymore! Anyone else notice this?
> 
> *EDIT: Typo in the heading. Was supposed to say: "nowadays"*



Vegan???

How'd you have the energy to type that long post?



Now...I have to say, I've never seen any of the reality shows....

...but perhaps they represent the vicarious life for those who need 'em?
Ya' think?


----------



## jillian (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> Because that's what it seems like. Even History channel, Animal Planet, Discovery etc are no longer as educational as they used to be. I find reality shows silly and entertaining to pass the time, but lately it seems like that's ALL that's ever on TV anymore! Anyone else notice this?
> 
> *EDIT: Typo in the heading. Was supposed to say: "nowadays"*



because it's cheaper to produce reality TV than to actually spend real money on creating decent TV. reality TV gets huge ratings and makes a ton in ad revenues.

better for network coffers than actually spending on something of quality.... which is why most of the best dramas (NCIS excluded b/c I love Mark Harmon) are on cable networks like HBO, USA and Showtime.


----------



## jillian (Jul 28, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Vegan???
> 
> How'd you have the energy to type that long post?



lol... yeah, the whole vegan thing is kinda weird. vegetarian i understand... vegan??


----------



## VeganMe (Jul 28, 2012)

^If you have any questions about vegans, I'd be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## jillian (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> ^If you have any questions about vegans, I'd be more than happy to answer them.



I was a vegetarian for 8 years. I missed the occasional hamburger. I think most of us know all about  vegans and don't think a fish is a dog is a horse is a boy. Thanks anyway.


----------



## VeganMe (Jul 28, 2012)

Yep, NP


----------



## Toro (Jul 28, 2012)

jillian said:


> VeganMe said:
> 
> 
> > Because that's what it seems like. Even History channel, Animal Planet, Discovery etc are no longer as educational as they used to be. I find reality shows silly and entertaining to pass the time, but lately it seems like that's ALL that's ever on TV anymore! Anyone else notice this?
> ...



The problem with it is that it can't be put into syndication.  For some popular shows, syndication makes more money than first runs.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> ^If you have any questions about vegans, I'd be more than happy to answer them.




The Chinese would like a word with you.....

Veggie diet blamed for poor performance of Chinas women volleyball team
Fearing tainted meat, China's women's volleyball team has stuck to a strict vegetarian diet for the last three weeks, which the team's coach is now blaming for his athletes' abysmal performance.
âVeggieâ diet blamed for poor performance of Chinaâs women volleyball team &mdash; MercoPress


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> ^If you have any questions about vegans, I'd be more than happy to answer them.


Are you a Vegan who "Doesn't eat meat, but eats _everything else_"? Meaning: You eat all kinds of sugary, candy crapolla so your health never really improves?

I lost 40 lbs in 5 months on the Primal Blueprint. It's my opinion that the FDA Food Pyramid is the root of all culinary evil.


----------



## VeganMe (Jul 28, 2012)

^I eat pretty normal foods (just those made without animal ingredients). Some of those include sugar, yeah. But most foods contain either some form of sugar or sodium.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> Because that's what it seems like. Even History channel, Animal Planet, Discovery etc are no longer as educational as they used to be. I find reality shows silly and entertaining to pass the time, but lately it seems like that's ALL that's ever on TV anymore! Anyone else notice this?
> 
> *EDIT: Typo in the heading. Was supposed to say: "nowadays"*



Yes, they will be here today and gone tomorrow. Supply and demand. The plate is getting too full, for it to remain profitable, to produce them.

I watch one.


----------



## VeganMe (Jul 28, 2012)

^Which one?


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> ^Which one?



Sister Wives.


----------



## VeganMe (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh, I've seen snippets of that when it comes on. The wives always seem so sad and Cody (is that his name?) seems confused about how many wives he wants to have! lol


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> Oh, I've seen snippets of that when it comes on. The wives always seem so sad and Cody (is that his name?) seems confused about how many wives he wants to have! lol



Interesting. 

I see them as happy, with the exception of one, who seems to vacillate on her relationship. I "think" she is the only one of them all who didn't grow up in a Polygamist family. Christine. 

They are probably just having Christine play that drama for some unreality. ...  Love Kody. Only he could do it all with 19 ( I think ) kids, who seem to all have much fun together. Operative word...."seem." 

Can't wait for season 3. 

*Bygones* to this thread, and thank you and welcome to USMB.


----------



## bobcollum (Jul 28, 2012)

It's because it gets ratings. 

It gets ratings because people love watching people that are more dysfunctional than they are. It makes them feel better about themselves.


----------



## VeganMe (Jul 28, 2012)

Polygamy is an interesting lifestyle. In a way, it seems comforting (if you grow up in one) because there are always so many family members around to rely on and interact with. It would never be lonely and I've always been curious about what it's like to live in a big family. 

On the other hand, for the wives themselves, I'd imagine it would be tough. Having to share your husband with other women could make anybody extremely jealous and bitter. I guess to each their own.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 28, 2012)

VeganMe said:


> Because that's what it seems like. Even History channel, Animal Planet, Discovery etc are no longer as educational as they used to be.



That drives me nuts. The History and Discovery channels especially. However, i like _American Pickers_ on History Channel. Then there's _Pawn Stars_ and _Cajun Pawn Stars_. WTF do pawn shops have to do with history? NOTHING! Take em off! I think you were better off being known as the "Hitler Channel".

Then there's the Discovery Channel, which has _Deadliest Catch_, which isn't too bad. But then we've got other fisherman shows like _Lobster Wars_ and _Swords_, a bunch of shows with Bear Grylls wannabes and we end the line-up with gun dealers. Cut the crap out and bring back _Mythbusters_ re-runs and stuff on sharks. At least Mythbusters has science and entertainment (especially the explosions). Put the whiny New England fishermen on an Outdoorsmen-type channel and put the gun dealers on Spike.

You also failed to mention 2 other channels that have fallen ill with the "Reality TV" disease. TLC and Sci-fi (now known as "Siffy).

TLC shows a program that exploits kids under the age of 6 for the sake of some parental ego boost (and is no doubt mostly viewed by perverts), a fraud medium from Long Island and people who go on shopping sprees with shopping bags full of coupons.

And as for Siffy, when it's not airing crappy movies that rival those seen on Mystery Science Theater 3000, it has shows that are either rip-offs of Ghost Hunters or is a Reality show about competing Sci-fi make-up/Special-effects artists.


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 10, 2012)

Schadenfreude - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## busybee1980 (Aug 29, 2012)

They are cheap to make and people are dying to be on tv. It's more glamorous than Jerry Springer.


----------



## blastoff (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a confession to make.  I think I'm becoming addicted to a reality show.  Check that.  I am addicted to it. 

It's Toddlers and Tiaras.  If you haven't seen it, it's about beauty pageants for little kids, primarily girls.  Don't get me wrong either.  I'm not some closet pedophile getting my kicks looking at 4-year-old girls made up to look like mini hookers or anything.  Nothing of the sort.  It's their mothers that I'm intrigued with, but not in any good or positive way.  Quite the contrary as I'd climb through the TV screen to get at them if I could and strangle the life out of most of them for what they put their poor kids through to "compete."  There really ought to be some kind of investigation of these women because a lot of it is outright child abuse in my opinion.  

You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 13, 2012)

Because it is faaaaaaaaaaaaar cheaper to produce a "reality" shows where there are no $million per episode actors, expensive sets, special effects etc.
That - and for shows like American Idol and X-Factor - the ad revenues are in the stratosphere.
They are doing it - because Americans watch it.


----------



## Politico (Sep 13, 2012)

Because Americans are morons who tune out anything that requires thought. Every time a network puts on some good programming it gets cancelled. As a result were stuck with Big Brother and several piles of crap squeezed out by J.J. Abrams


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 13, 2012)

Hands down the best TV show in the past 10 years...Canadian show "Trailer Park Boys"...due to MAJOR language used - it is only available in America on Netflix.
*  NOT SAFE FOR WORK.......*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etkarB72RbE]Best of Trailer Park Boys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom (Jan 6, 2013)

There is going to be one about two women who fit women for Bra's.

Damn.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 6, 2013)

I then to think of so called reality shows as Emo Shows.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoom said:


> There is going to be one about two women who fit women for Bra's.
> 
> Damn.



I saw that infomercial.  The Ahh Bra I think it is called.

I like the vacuum infomercials best.  I have lots of bowling balls in my carpet to clean up.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 6, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> > There is going to be one about two women who fit women for Bra's.
> ...



No No...I am speaking of an entire show that involves fitting women for bra's.  That is the concept of the entire reality show, not an informercial.


----------



## Dreamy (Jan 6, 2013)

Reality TV is like junk food. If I even take a peek while surfing the channels it is hard to not see the show to the end. I did that with the show Bridezillas. What a pathetic "stop me please" riot that show was.


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoom said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom said:
> ...



Scary thought isn't it?
Reality bra fittings.
From the looks of it, some of those slings could smuggle a couple of infants across a border.

When will we see one for jock straps?


----------



## Zoom (Jan 6, 2013)

Scorpion said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


the way things are going, you might get that show.  They sort of have of already though.  It's called the bachelor.  :


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 6, 2013)

VeganMe said:


> Because that's what it seems like. Even History channel, Animal Planet, Discovery etc are no longer as educational as they used to be. I find reality shows silly and entertaining to pass the time, but lately it seems like that's ALL that's ever on TV anymore! Anyone else notice this?
> 
> *EDIT: Typo in the heading. Was supposed to say: "nowadays"*



10 years (?) or so ago the writers guild went on strike; TV producers needed a product which did not need writers so the reality show was born.  Now their profits are up and the quality of much TV isn't.  I agree with a comment above NCIS and a few other dramas are quite good but in general TV isn't as good as it once was.

That said, Downton Abbey (which my wife cajoled me into watching over the past few weeks has me hooked).  Season three begins tonight on PBS at 9:00 PM.  Well in half an hour here, some of you missed it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 7, 2013)

Zoom said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom said:
> ...



saw the ad for it Zoom.....unbelievable.....


----------



## Missourian (Jan 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




Me too...they are really pushing it on Hulu.  Double Divas is the name of the show.

P.S.  Hulu added Star Trek DS9 and Star Trek Voyager all seasons.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 7, 2013)

"Reality" shows are just the new soap operas.


----------



## allyn211 (Jan 21, 2013)

VeganMe said:


> Because that's what it seems like. Even History channel, Animal Planet, Discovery etc are no longer as educational as they used to be. I find reality shows silly and entertaining to pass the time, but lately it seems like that's ALL that's ever on TV anymore! Anyone else notice this?
> 
> *EDIT: Typo in the heading. Was supposed to say: "nowadays"*



Because they are CHEAP!


----------



## allyn211 (Jan 21, 2013)

My teenage son has autism.  I am convinced that one day, there WILL be a reality show about a family dealing with autism.  It will not be our family, however, because we are entirely too boring!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 22, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> VeganMe said:
> 
> 
> > ^Which one?
> ...



Oh HELL NO!!!!!  You don't know my sister in law!!!!!!!


----------



## Dabs (Jan 22, 2013)

They are taking over it seems.
And some of them are so fucking retarded....I wouldn't watch them!
Honey Boo Boo.....OMG...I saw previews of that one...and one of the middle daughters was picking her nose and she ate the damn booger!
I can't believe people watch shows like that....I can't believe families who live like that, let the entire world see their lives.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jan 23, 2013)

Dabs said:


> They are taking over it seems.
> And some of them are so fucking retarded....I wouldn't watch them!



It's like a fast-moving cancer racing though a human body.


----------



## George Costanza (Jan 28, 2013)

Zoom said:


> No No...I am speaking of an entire show that involves fitting women for bras.



I am in favor of that.


----------

